# Alles aus! Charlie Sheen wurde offiziell gefeuert



## Mandalorianer (8 März 2011)

*Einer weniger bei "Two and a Half Men"
Alles aus! Charlie Sheen wurde offiziell gefeuert​*

Heute Abend laufen im deutschen Fernsehen endlich wieder neue Folgen von „Two and a Half Men“. Um 21:15 Uhr zeigt ProSieben die siebte Staffel der beliebten Serie mit Charlie Sheen (45) in der Hauptrolle. Für den sieht es im wahren Leben aber alles andere als rosig aus, denn jetzt wurde er offiziell rausgeworfen.

Nachdem er bereits beurlaubt und die Serie vorerst eingestellt wurde, sieht es jetzt ganz so aus, als wenn es für Sheen kein Zurück mehr gibt. „Nach reiflicher Überlegung hat sich Warner Bros. Television dazu entschlossen, die Dienste von Charlie Sheen ab sofort nicht länger in Anspruch zu nehmen“, heißt es in einem Statement. Derweil benimmt sich der Schauspieler noch immer sehr merkwürdig und sorgt mit skurrilen Auftritten für Entsetzen. Neuste Bilder zeigen den Star auf dem Dach eines Bürogebäudes. Zusammen mit seiner Freundin Natalie Kenly (24) ist er gerade auf Medientour und stellt sich vor jede Kamera.

Beunruhigend bei diesen Aufnahmen: Er hat eine Machete in der Hand und fuchtelt damit wild herum. Ob es sich dabei um eine echte Waffe handelt, ist unklar, besser wäre es allerdings, wenn diese große Klinge nicht scharf ist. Bei diesen Bildern kann man nur hoffen, dass ihm seine Entlassung bei „Two and a Half Men“ nicht noch mehr zusetzt und er jetzt endgültig den Verstand verliert. Außerdem hat er eine Flasche mit dem ominösen „Tiger Blood“ dabei und trinkt diese genüsslich aus.

Mit diesem Getränk spielt er auf eins seiner ersten Interviews an, in dem er erklärte, in seinen Adern fließe Tigerblut, darum sei er so schräg drauf. Wenn er das Zeug regelmäßig trinkt, werden wir wohl auch die nächsten Wochen noch von seinen Eskapaden und Skandalen hören.

*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## tommie3 (9 März 2011)

Charlie ist ein "Rockstar"!


----------

